# PubMed- Parallel screening and optimization of protein constructs for structural studies.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Parallel screening and optimization of protein constructs for structural studies.*

Protein Sci. 2008 Dec 29;

Authors: Rasia RM, Noirclerc-Savoye M, Bologna NG, Gallet B, Plevin MJ, Blanchard L, Palatnik JF, Brutscher B, Vernet T, Boisbouvier J

A major challenge in structural biology remains the identification of protein constructs amenable to structural characterization. Here, we present a simple method for parallel expression, labeling, and purification of protein constructs (up to 80 kDa) combined with rapid evaluation by NMR spectroscopy. Our approach, which is equally applicable for manual or automated implementation, offers an efficient way to identify and optimize protein constructs for NMR or X-ray crystallographic investigations.

PMID: 19177520 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

